# White spot on eye



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My 5 yr old boy has a white spot on his eye for a couple of weeks now. It's about 1/8" across. I have an appt on Tuesday with an eye specialist (we have one that flies up every other month). Just curious if anyone else has run into this. I'd take a photo but its so hard to see that way.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it actually on the eyeball or is it on the eyelid? Mosby had a white spot on his eyelid (lower) once, and it was just a stye.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

On his actual eyeball. Lower outisde area, easy to see it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I took him to the opthomologist this morning. We have a board certified vet that flies up once a month. He looked at his eye and it's a Corneal Dystrophy. He has no signs of Pigmentary Uveitis (sp?). He said that it is a calcium deposit that forms between the layers in his eye that are from an old injury. It does effect his very far edge of his vision. But that is it. So nothing to do for this, no treatment. His pressures in his eyes are good.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

I believe that calcium deposits in the eye are different from Corneal Dystrophy. I would want to know which it is.

Corneal Dystrophy in Dogs

What Causes Calcium Deposits in the Eye? | eHow.com
What Are Calcium Deposits? - Vision Center - Everyday Health


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It is corneal dystrophy. Sorry for the confusion. I re-read the report and I did state incorrectly. I was just so happy at the time that he is ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alaska*

Alaska

So glad that you had him looked at!


----------

